# The Prodigy Comes of Age



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hunter Grounds was recently crowned the world champion goose caller in Easton, Maryland...as well as ALSO being crowned the junior world goose calling champion. Pretty amazing to say the least. How many more titles do you think he'll rack up before he's through?

It's pretty humbling to know that no matter how good of a caller you are...there's still kids out there who can kick your ***. :crybaby:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I could give two piles of goose poo what a judge thinks of me.... All I care about are the birds... :wink:

So Jonesy you gonna come hunt the river before its all said and done?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think he's coming out there with us in early December.

We'll leave the refuge alone though.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Austin, if it was duck calling I'd agree with you...contest duck calling and real duck calling sound nothing alike. Contest goose calling is pretty damn close to the real thing. If you can ever get to a contest I think you'd be amazed by what some of those guys can do on a call.

And I'll definitely be in tow with Hustad and crew for some goose hunting your way. :beer:

CAN'T WAIT!!! :homer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Run me up against that little Bastard, I'll show him how to call. :wink: 
I got a muley to wack this weekend then after thats done I have all December to shoot birds. Lyle better be making plans, to shoot alot of birds. Austin I guess I'll have to show you how to call when I get the chance to hunt up on the river. HEHEHEHE :lol:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Once again Matt Jones lemme here ya' say "Ughhh.. Nah..Nahh..Nah..Nahhhhh!"


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I was at the World's in 2000 when Hunter won the Junior contest. He was amazing then. I can only imagine what he sounds like now.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

there are no birds at the river....none, went out this weekend and didnt fire a shot


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Are the bird's still hung up on the big lake;;; Blake? I'm still planning to go to garrison over the thanks giving weekend are there any birds up there. Any info would be appreciated. It's going to be a quick trip leave friday come home saturday. thank's magnum


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I didnt make it to garrison. The CO said some are using Audubon Refuge.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Yeah, don't hunt the refuge guys, theres only small scattered flocks. Not worth the effort. I'm selling my whole river rig on the classified if anyone wants it...  Ps. Blake, that was a heck of a spread to look at.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sniff..Sniff, Is that sarcasm I smell..??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

equinox said:


> Once again Matt Jones lemme here ya' say "Ughhh.. Nah..Nahh..Nah..Nahhhhh!"


I guess I'll have to get a sound bite set up for you man! 

...Here's an article on Hunter...

http://www.thesouthern.com/rednews/2003 ... OP002.html


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

He is definately pretty amazing. He won the intermediate world duck calling championship in Stuttgart two weeks later.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What about the Damron brothers? One is 14 and the other is 16. They are going to rip it up. They blow Grounds calls too.


----------

